# INCHEON | Songdo IBD | U/C



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

Wow, what a great scheme!! Congrats!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

thsi development is fascinating. Really inspiring. great job Korea!


----------



## PerfectShoot (Feb 2, 2007)

I just post some very fresh pictures on my blog :

http://objectif.seoul.over-blog.com/article-new-songdo-city-la-ville-du-xxi-eme-siecle-59326338.html


----------



## dashabi (Oct 27, 2010)

Technically, haste Aion Gold does have a "soft cap" when it reaches Buy WOW Gold the point that we're GCD-capped, but said cap will vary from fight to RuneScape Gold fight and depending on buffs and skill usage and it's still pretty useful past the soft cap, anyway. In a similar vein, go ahead and RS Gold reforge your expertise into haste or crit, depending on what extra stat you gear has


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Songdo IBD's Urban Design Principles-KPF(2001)*










Kohn Petersen Fox (KPF) was selected as the master plan architect for Songdo International Business District in August 2001 and in February 2002, the first master plan is submitted to the city of Incheon. KPF's visionary master plan integrates the best practices of urban planning and sustainable design principles with a synergistic mix of residential, commercial, retai land civic uses. The master plan for Songdo IBD was approved by the city of Incheon on November 5, 2002 and was completed in 2003.

http://www.songdo.com/Uploads/FileManager/Songdo/Brand%20New%20City/KPF%20Orange/urbandesign.zip


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Songdo IBD Project-International Plaza Expo!*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Transportation*










Songdo IBD will support mobility needs with efficient transportation systems: short-haul flights access to other major Asian finance centers; express bus networks that facilitate access to the airport as well as to surrounding smaller cities; and linkage to the existing Incheon subway system, the Seoul Metropolitan Rapid Transit (SMRT), with connections to the National Railroad network.

Other significant infrastructure investments include the 7.6 mile Incheon Bridge, expected to be complete in October 2009, connecting Songdo IBD to Incheon International Airport in a short 15 minute trip. Songdo IBD will be linked by subway and highway to Seoul, just 35 miles away. Plans are in place to upgrade the road network to greater Gyeonggi province, downtown Seoul and areas south of the Han River in Gangnam.

Within Songdo IBD, The Incheon subway line will be extended through Songdo with several stops servicing Songdo IBD. This in turn will link to all the major business and residential areas of the Seoul Metropolitan areas, as well as the AREX Express train to Incheon International Airport.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Songdo IBD Project-Chadwick International*


















Fact Sheet



Opening: September 2010
Buildable Area: 566,676 SF/52,553 SM
2,100 Students Will Attend, From Kindergarten Through High School
70% International Students/30% Korean Students
Faculty to Student Ratio: 1:10
Theater - 629 Seats, Green Room, Dressing Rooms
Black Box Theater - 156 Seats
Music Practice Rooms - 8
Instrumental and Vocal Classrooms - Purpose Designed
Main Gymnasium with Two Full Sized Basketball Courts
Auxiliary Gymnasium with Climbing Wall 
Aquatic Center 
Fine Arts Center - Two and Three Dimensional Studios
Underground Parking - 191 Cars
Architect: KPF/Gansam
Contractor: POSCO E&C
Pursuing LEED for NC Certification


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Songdo IBD Project-IFEZ Arts center*


















































Project Name-IFEZ Arts Center(Incheon Arts Center)
Completion-March 2016(Concert Hall),December 2016(Operahouse, Museum)
Contractor- Posco E&C Consortium
Location - Songdo IBD G1,G2 Block


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Songdo IBD Project-Songdo International Hospital*

2 proposal Designs


























Project Name - Songdo International Hospital
Contractor - TBD(To be decided)
Location - Songdo IBD I11 Block
Constructio start-November 2014
Completion - 2018


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Songdo IBD Project-Central Park Development*


















Fact Sheet



Opened August 4, 2009

Site Area: 4.2M SF/373,827 SM 
2,715 Parking Spaces in Central Park Garage
Water Taxi Provides Transport Via Salt-Water Canals
Amenities of Central Park Include Museum and Ecotarium
Architect: KPF/Yoonsin/Kunwon
Contractor: POSCO E&C


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Songdo IBD Project-Jack Nicklaus Golf Club korea*


































Fact Sheet



18 Hole Championship Golf Course and Club with Fairway Villas
Site Area: 10.19 M SF/946,875 SM
250 Full Memberships
250 Weekday Memberships
179 Detached Single Family Villas with Fairway Views
Golf Course Architect: Nicklaus Design/Orange Engineering
Clubhouse Architect: Cannon Design/Heerim
Villa Architect: MAI
Clubhouse Pursuing LEED for NC Certification
Hosted 2010 PGA Champions Tour, Sept. 10-12 
Club Opened September 2010
Homepage-http://www.jacknicklausgolfclubkorea.com/eng/


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I really think this project is too big. I've seen articles talking about the difficulty of filling office spaces and residences already, what with it being both outside of Seoul and Incheon. Combine that with the damage it's doing to the wetlands in the bay, and I really wish they'd just stop .


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Songdo is coming alive! It will no doubt be a success in the future. Just takes time


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

what a dream city that I wanted


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

korea2002 said:


> Project Name-IFEZ Arts Center(Incheon Arts Center)
> Completion-March 2016(Concert Hall),December 2016(Operahouse, Museum)
> Contractor- Posco E&C Consortium
> Location - Songdo IBD G1,G2 Block


The building on the left - when looking from the canal (the concert hall?) is reaching completion, but little to no work on the one on the right yet.


20150808_161735 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Songdo Central Park Prugio Officetel, completed but not open yet


20150808_160406 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Songdo The Sharp Master View also completed (or at least topped out)


20150808_162315 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Cranes are now working to start building Songdo The Sharp First Park


20150808_162319 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Songdo The Sharp Green Walk is topped out and should open up very soon


20150808_181543 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr

20150808_181547 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Hyundai Premium Outlets starting to rise


20150808_193902 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Songdo Edu Foret Prugio rising well


20150808_193841 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


If you look behind the Hyundai Premium Outlets's site, you can see the Incheon Songdo International City Hoban Vertium starting to rise


20150808_193858 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Songdo Campus Town is topped out. This project is absolutely massive and the tallest tower will top 200 meters.


20150808_193633 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr

20150808_195332 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Lotte Mall => http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944290&highlight=

Still doing some digging as of today, but no actual foundations yet.


20150808_185406 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Songdo International Gateway Center => http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=666102&highlight=

I took this picture today from the Lotte Mart, as you can see, there are two cranes, and they've started building, but it doesn't seem to be really rising yet.


20150808_185441 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Artwin => http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1043687&page=2

Buildings are topped out and very near completion

Also, according to both Emporis and Skyscraperpage, these buildings are 248 meter high and not 210 (they sure looked closer to 248 than 210 when I took the pictures today)


20150808_160147 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


20150808_162250 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Songdo Central Park Prugio => http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668152&highlight=

Completed buildings (the white ones on the left side)


20150808_145052 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


Songdo Global Daewoo Prugio Towers => http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1043725&page=2

Picture of the completed project (buildings in the background)

By the way, the tallest building of the lot (Tower 105 and 106) is about 170 meters tall (169) according to Emporis. I couldn't find any source saying 230. It definitely looks in the 150-170 range.


20150808_193902 by kimahrikku1, sur Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Photo I took today on a flight to Jeju. 

Songdo :


IMG_1181 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Songdo and Southern Incheon (including Munhak Stadium) :

IMG_1184 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr


IMG_1185 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

...Honestly, every time I see this ever-expanding land reclamation project, I just think "environmental disaster". Ramsar-quality wetlands being destroyed for housing, offices, and hotels that no one's really asking for, outside of a city core that could really use some attention.

Just...so much senseless planning.


----------



## Almenac-SS (Jul 17, 2005)

^^ Yes, probably not great for the sensitive ecosystem there. 

But when I see this I think "Tokyo-3".


----------

